# tea tree oil



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I am unfamiliar with tea tree oil but bought some this weekend. It stinks! The smell is difficult to remove from skin. Does all tea tree oil smell the same or is there an unscented version? The oil I bought was described as a premium oil from Australia. Thanks


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

it all has that smell. i sort of like it myself. it reminds me of pine. when making soap, it blends well with lavender, patchouli and many other oils.

oh yeah...if using directly on the skin, some folks suggest diluting it 50-50 with olive oil, etc. as it can irritate the skin. i have used it full strength with only minimal dryness of the skin, but YMMV.


----------



## MontanaKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

I am a huge fan of tea tree oil. The scent took some getting used to at first, but now I think it gives the house a "clean" smell.

We boil a couple of drops in an old tea kettle to help with colds & congestion. My DH has not had a sinus infection since we started this. (Don't ever use the kettle for tea making after this).

A couple of drops in the bath water is great for skin cleansing. Add it to the mop water for its disinfectant properties.


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

It does have a strong smell. I happen to like it. I have a small squirty bottle. I put the tea-tree oil into that and spray it (undiluted) on my toes and into my shoes as a treatment for tinea. I don't do it just before I go out - it clashes with my perfume!!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

I know what you mean ... but I love the smell now ... and you have some GOOD stuff!

Here's just 20 various uses for Tea Tree Oil:

1. Use a dab to treat acne.

2. An anti-fungal for treating Athleteâs Foot, eczema, various yeast infections, etc.

3. An antiseptic to be used on cuts and burns.

4. An anti-viral: it may lessen the symptoms of colds and flu. Try using a few drops in the bath.

5. Add to a vaporizer to loosen chest congestion.

6. Add a small amount to shampoo to destroy head lice.

7. A small amount added to your bath can help with persistent body odor.

8. Treating sinus infection.

9. For dandruff and dry scalp.

10. In the form of aromatherapy, tea tree oil is used to treat colds, persistent coughs, acne, toothaches, and sunburn.

11. To create an all-purpose cleaner, combine 2 teaspoons of tea tree oil in 2 cups of water in a spray bottle.

12. Another version would be 14 ounces of water with 1 ounce of Murphyâs oil soap and 10 drops of tea tree oil.

13. Mix the above solution with kosher salt to scrub bathtub and bathroom tiles.

14. Add a few drops to dishwasher dispenser, then fill with a green dishwashing soap.

15. A few drops added to each load of laundry leave your clothes smelling cleaner.

16. Control mold with a tea tree oil/water spray.

17. Remove mustiness with that same tea tree oil/water spray.

18. To keep germs at bay, spray it on high chairs, car seats, and other high traffic spots.

19. 15 drops in a quart of water can be an effective insect repellent.

20. Be sure to take some with you when hiking and camping to put directly on insect bites or blisters.


Maybe others will chime in, and share their favorite uses!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks Mama Crow for the list! I can't stand the smell of Tea Tree Oil but I have used it diluted with water as a mouth wash when I have canker sores.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

One day I found a very reasonably priced soap at a natural and healthy food store, Trader Joe's. I picked up a two bar pack and my husband, who has always had issues with skin absolutely loves it. He was very impressed with it and wanted to be sure he could get more, as I slipped it into a Christmas gift.... It leaves his skin smelling so very fragrant and subtle. I am sure diluted, you may adjust to the scent better.

Tree tree oil is as good as the above MamaCow posted....Thankyou by the way....I will jot those uses down for reference MamaCow. Although I have used it for years, you have some new ideas for me!


----------



## godsgapeach (Jan 1, 2009)

It all has that smell, Agman, but I use a version that's considered to be an antiseptic that is water soluble so the smell doesn't linger. It's made by Tea Tree Therapy. Actually here's a link to what I buy: http://www.vitacost.com/Tea-Tree-Therapy-15-Water-Soluble-Tea-Tree-Oil?csrc=GPF-637792122605

You can get it at EarthFare or probably msot any natural food type store.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Got some today and put few drops in a Can of water on the Wood Heater.Hoping it will help with my Sinus trouble.

big rockpile


----------



## MontanaKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

Made a dishwashing soap using tea tree oil & castile soap. Cuts grease from the nastiest pots & pans and leaves everything smelling clean


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I used to buy a laundry detergent that had some in it. I forgot the very first load in the washer (test, for new soap), remembered it *4 DAYS *later! It was in the basement, in the summer, in a very humid state. When I went down to check at the end of the work week, I was pretty amazed to see that there wasn't even a hint of mustiness to the wet load. Alas, the formula has changed so I don't buy that soap any more, but maybe I should try adding it to what I'm using now...


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

I appreciate this thread.

I got pricked by a sharp corner on some pressure treated lumber today. After rubbing a drop on the spot, it doesn`t burn anymore.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

I like mixing it w/ lavender


----------



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

> Add a small amount to shampoo to destroy head lice.


I just wanted to clear this one up, it does not destroy head lice but rather repels them.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

LOL, no unscented version it would defeat the purpose of the oil. Try mixing lemon essential oil or peppermint with it to help with the flavor. I personally like the smell. I use it to clean house and its a nice clean scent. ;0)


----------



## Merit (Jul 15, 2009)

It is a powerful disinfectant. You DO actually acclimate to the smell and one day realize yu associate it with CLEAN. We use it in non-toxic cleaning.


----------



## Merit (Jul 15, 2009)

Actually, back when researching it, I think I recall reading that tea tree oil is basically Pinesol disinfectant floor cleaner....minus all the preservatives and such.


----------

